
I raised response rate to my applications from 14% to 50% with follow-up emails - danso
https://reddit.com/r/cscareerquestions/comments/bmzz8t/i_raised_the_response_rate_to_my_applications/
======
mises
I honestly figured every one knew this, but if you don't, do it. In-boxes get
full, people get busy, spam filters get nasty, and it is always helpful to
send a follow-up. Personally, I like to reply to my prior e-mail, then alter
the "to" field to contain the e-mail address of the target.

